# Alpacas and goats



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I had inquired about a very reasonably price Alpaca to use as a inside guardian and had asked the man if he was interested in trading a goat, he said goats and alpacas couldnt be kept together because of a parasite a goat could give the alpacas that would kill them.
Now, doing a simple google search I could not find anything, but did find many people keeping the two together so is there any truth to that? Would it be the same for Llamas?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a pair of alpacas, they are not very useful as guardians. They do put their ears back and threaten to spit but never follow through. They sort of mock charge my LGDs and then go back to eating. Never knew they make a horrible screaming noise till 2:30 in the morning one time. Not sure what caused it as the dogs went nuts and that was all I could see in the pitch dark. Only time they ever did that, and coyotes are around here alot. More so lately as food is getting harder to find in the winter.

Where I got them from had goats, I have goats and have seen them many times in with goats. Never heard or read about any parasite issues. 

If you are set on a camelid for a guardian a llama is probably a better choice. A few people have them are guardians in with goats so again no issues I have ever heard of.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I would prefer a llama but in no hurry to add anything the price was just right on the alpaca.
I have my lgd who patrols the outside of the fence but since i had to sell my donkey due to him getting aggressive with my buck I would like to have something in there with them...ok.. ok, thats just the cover excuse I really just want one..lol...


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I keep alpacas and goats together...never had a problem  . Now the alpaca people....aye aye aye...they think it's horrible that my goats are in with alpacas. If both herds are healthy, I don't see a problem.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We also raise alpaca`s and do put goats with some once and awhile, nothing wrong with it. Llahma`s are much better gaurd animal than alpacas are, llahma`s will stand their ground where alpacas would rather run. We do have a older male llahma left that would make a good gaurd animal for sheep or goats if anyone is interested.Thanks Marc.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Do a Google search on alpacas and CL. Alpacas are highly susceptable to CL. I know of one alpaca breeder that had horrific results by keep alpacas and goats together.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been told and read that Alpacas do nothing for guarding. We had one, and I also couldn't imagine him guarding anything. . . he was kept with goats when he got him and after we got him. Now our Llama, she is fierce and makes a fine guardian.
I would just hold out for a Llama as a guardian. I do not think you will be happy with an Alpaca for such. 
We had to put our Alpaca down due to getting the M-Worm.
Our Alpaca was a rescue due to dogs attacking him and hurting him. I think our Llama would totally kill the average dog if it took to chasing or bothering her, however.
Llamas are commonly kept with goats, so I am pretty certain you needn't worry about health issues with them together, and I've never had problems either.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Alpacas have amazingly beautiful eyes. With that said, they are rotten guardians. Really. 

I have sold many a nice Great Pyrenees to the alpaca folks as LGD. One ranch had stray dogs digging under their fences and killing their very expensive cria (about 10K per cria). We were retiring a stud dog, so they bought him.... Never lost another cria to any type of predator. BTW, the way, they had a Golden Retriever/GP cross that both the dogs and coyotes seemed to ignore.... But Ketchikan (our GP) handled the whole kit and caboodle of them. 

So get one if you want one...But get a llama or GP to protect your stock.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

We have 3 GP/Anatolian dogs guarding for us. Their barking alone will keep anything away LOL. My DH could hear the coyotes out there, but thankfully none have found us yet or else the dogs scared them away.


----------

